# Lysis of Adhesions - Wondering if anyone knew the CPT



## mad_one80 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi!  

Wondering if anyone knew the CPT code for: lysis of adhesions of the liver lobe to diaphragm(pt also had laposcopic biopsy)?   

Cant seem to find the code(s)!!!  thanks for any and all help/opinons!!!


----------



## Leanne (Jan 28, 2009)

Wouldn't lysis of adhesions be included in the lap biopsy?


----------



## mad_one80 (Jan 28, 2009)

that's what i thought but a fellow coder co-worker insists it is not included although she cant come up with the adhesion lysis code herself!


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jan 28, 2009)

*adhesions*

If the procedure was complicated by the adhesions (took a long time, extensive etc), you could try adding the 22 modifier to the procedure code, but this isn't an everyday occurrence. I've seen very few that actually could add this, and you must submit the report with this and the adhesions/complications must be well documented. There are other posts on the forum concerning adhesions. You can look for those and they might help you some.


----------

